# Erdinger Oktoberfest



## Thefatdoghead (21/4/16)

Anyone tried brewing this? 

I was going to go with:

Og 1.058
Fg 1.010

Wheat 60%
Pils 30%
Munich 5%
Caramunich 1 5%

Hall mitt to 20 ibu

3068

Interested to see if anyone has any ideas on this beer.


----------



## Reman (21/4/16)

That's weird, Oktoberfests aren't usually a wheat beer. Most of them these days are just stronger Munich Helles.


----------



## Bribie G (21/4/16)

It's a Weizen. Aldi often put out a mix of beers for Oktoberfest including Weizens, which generally I don't like so I always carefully check the bottles.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/4/16)

Yeah it is a weizen. Its a damn fine one too. Its slightly phenolic but almost like drinking a belgian tripel. i havent had another beer quiet like it.


----------

